# LA/San Francisco recommendations



## Sadken (Jul 31, 2010)

Got any?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 31, 2010)

avoid the gay hells angel clubhouse in SF - it wont be for you.


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 31, 2010)

Alcatraz is very popular.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 2, 2010)

Bakunin said:


> Alcatraz is very popular.


With good reason. I was ambivalent about going, but it really is a great way to spend half a day.

*San Francisco:*

Walk the Mission District. Very interesting place, with some fabulous murals. Zig-zag back and forth between about 14th and 24th Streets, and between Valencia and South Van Ness. There's also outstanding food in the area, especially tacos.

Golden Gate Park is lovely. There's plenty of wide-open spaces, as well as a really nice botanical garden area. You can rent a bike and cycle out to the ocean, or around the park's trails, or even out into the avenues and up to the Legion of Honor, where you get great views of the ocean and the Golden Gate Bridge. In the park, you can also check out the De Young Museum, the Academy of Sciences, the Japanese Gardens, or the Conservatory of Flowers. Stow Lake is nice too.

If you're a bit more adventurous, and don't mind some real physical exertion, rent a bike in the area around Ghirardelli Square and cycle across the Golden Gate and into the Marin County headlands. Fantastic views from up there. You can then cycle out to Sausalito and catch the ferry back to the city. On the city side of the Golden Gate, there's also the Presidio and the Fort Point Historic Site, which are both fun on a nice day.

For a more relaxing time, go up to Coit Tower and check out the view, and the excellent WPA-era murals, and then wander down to North Beach, SF's Italian neighborhood, and park yourself in a cafe for a while, or grab some lunch. Then take a stroll down Grant Avenue, through the heart of Chinatown.

If you go before the end of September, and you're a sports fan, see if you can catch a baseball game at AT&T Park, the home of the San Francisco Giants. Not only is it fun to spend a few hours at the baseball, but the park is right on the bay, and if your seat is high up you get fantastic views out over the water. 

That's just scratching the surface. San Francisco is such an awesome town that i don't know how anyone could get bored there. If you want recommendations for specific restaurants or other stuff, just ask. I know there are other Urbanites who've spent time there, and who would have some good advice.

If you have access to a car, and don't mind taking a day trip, the Monterey Bay Aquarium is fantastic, and the 2-hour drive between SF and Monterey on Highway 1 takes you right along the coast. It's really beautiful.

*Los Angeles*

LA is huge, and even if you have a car, make sure you are a bit strategic, because getting from one part of the city to another can take quite a while, even on the freeways. Don't plan to get all the way across the city in half an hour, because it won't happen.

A must-see, in my opinion, is the Getty Center. Not only does it have some fascinating collections, but the views of LA are outstanding, from the ocean to downtown and out to the mountains. You really need a car to get there; parking is about $10, but entry to the Center is free.

The beach communities of Santa Monica and Venice are worth a visit. There's a lot of wealth and conspicuous consumption, but the beaches are nice, and it's fun to walk around. The canals of Venice are interesting too.

Again, for sports fans, a visit to Dodger Stadium to see the LA Dodgers play is a lot of fun. Dodger Stadium is now one of the older ballparks in the Major Leagues, and it has a lovely location in Chavez Ravine, with the mountains in the background.

If you're willing to drag yourself out to Pasadena, north-east of the city, i highly recommend a visit to the Huntington Library and Museum. In particular, their gardens are fabulous; huge and beautifully maintained with huge variety of plants. Pasadena itself also has some interesting Arts and Crafts architecture. I spent a morning in the Huntington gardens last week; i'm going to post a few photos a bit later, and i'll post a link when i do.

I'm not as familiar with LA as i am with SF, so i'll leave it to others to make some more specific recommendations. LA really has no center, and it's not as easy to deal with as SF for the visitor, but i think it's a great city, and if you can get over the size and the sprawl, it has a lot to offer.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2010)

in LA, other than the hollywood tourist must sees, the only other thing i loved was the Formosa which is a restaurant and bar with real old hollywood connections - though it depends on how much you like all that 'golden age of the silver screen' stuff.  Wiki page here.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2010)

But also you should do the hollywood stuff: the observatory where they filmed rebel without a cause, among others and which gives you the best view of the hollywood sign, The chinese theatre with all the hand and shoe prints outside, and the walk of stars. We did all that in one morning.  Santa Monica was ok... *shrugs* I spent five weeks in the states on that holiday, and LA was my least memorable place.  Just crazy amounts of sitting in my mate's car, on the whole.


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> avoid the gay hells angel clubhouse in SF - it wont be for you.


 
It actually does exist and it is called The Hole in the Wall Salloon.

http://www.holeinthewallsaloon.com/gallery.html

It's my favourite bar in the world.


----------



## electroplated (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm going to San Francisco shortly - can anyone recommend me some nice hotels to stay in? Will be the first stop on our honeymoon on way to Hawaii so somewhere a bit romantic would be good...?


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 4, 2010)

Go to Katana in LA for sushi Kenny!!!!


----------



## Madusa (Aug 4, 2010)

Go to Compton! Wear blue.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 4, 2010)

And avoid 'nightclub' Ruby Sky in San Fran - it's woeful! Like Pacha London only worse.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2010)

Fucking awesome, guys; thanks so much.  I'll let you know if I get laid off of this.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 7, 2010)

I got a grate rate here last time, useful central location but not sure how it would fare in an earthquake.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 8, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> But also you should do the hollywood stuff: the observatory where they filmed rebel without a cause, among others and which gives you the best view of the hollywood sign, The chinese theatre with all the hand and shoe prints outside, and the walk of stars. We did all that in one morning.  Santa Monica was ok... *shrugs* I spent five weeks in the states on that holiday, and LA was my least memorable place.  Just crazy amounts of sitting in my mate's car, on the whole.



Venice beach is a lot nicer than Santa Monica - about a 30-40 minute walk from there, or you can get a bus direct (and be the only gringo riding!). If you've got some time it might even be worth catching a train (or better a couch) to San Diego for a bit - the beaches there are awesome. 

If you're into clothes shopping Fairfax/Melrose are good spots, and while you're there you get some great lunch at the Farmer's Market on West 3rd Street (best food I've had in the US). Oh, there's a cinema near the market too, name I forgot, but its a good spot to catch premiers. Also I'd recommend a hike up the hollywood hills to Griffith Observatory. If you've got money to splash out on a hotel try the Westin Bonaventure downtown. http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1004 Not as decadent as the Las Vegas super hotels but still pretty crazy.

Didn't really get to check San Fran too much, but a walk along the Embarcadero is pretty cool, see bay bridge, lots of nice bars and restaurants. Also if you're into music you could check Ameba records, both San Fran and LA stores - I think they're the two biggest record stores in the world.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> If you've got some time it might even be worth catching a train (or better a couch) to San Diego for a bit - the beaches there are awesome.


A couch? That sounds like a very comfortable trip. 

I agree that, if you want to spend some time on the beach, come down to San Diego. We have great beaches down here.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.themosser.com/ Great hotel In San Fran that I can recommend.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 8, 2010)

mhendo said:


> A couch? That sounds like a very comfortable trip.
> 
> I agree that, if you want to spend some time on the beach, come down to San Diego. We have great beaches down here.



Ah the greyhounds aint too bad and anyway, American trains suck. I've driven and taken the train between LA and SD, the car took about 2 hrs and the train took like four. But yes - SD beaches ftw.


----------



## blueplume (Aug 9, 2010)

mhendo said:


> *San Francisco:*
> 
> ...
> If you're a bit more adventurous, and don't mind some real physical exertion, rent a bike in the area around Ghirardelli Square and cycle across the Golden Gate and into the Marin County headlands. Fantastic views from up there. You can then cycle out to Sausalito and catch the ferry back to the city. On the city side of the Golden Gate, there's also the Presidio and the Fort Point Historic Site, which are both fun on a nice day...


 
If you like biking, it's so nice riding over Sausalito to Mill valley, there's a kind of mountainous breeze, stretch to the giant trees of Muir forest then ride towards Tiburon and take the ferry back from there: a daybike...
+ don't miss eating a cheese burger in Sausalito, at Hamburger on Bridgeway: tooo good!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sausalito and Muir Woods are good.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Go watch a movie in the cemetary when you're in LA.

http://www.cinespia.org/calendar/

It's a great spot and they have some great movies.


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2010)

Go to Amoeba on Haight St. in SF. It's the best record store in the world. Haight is also great for second hand clothes shopping if that's your thing (half of my wardrobe is from there). While you are there, check out the De Young Museum in Golden Gate Park, if only for the viewing tower.

Check out one of the many hotel bars with a view. For some reason I like the view from the Mariott the best.

It's a touristy thing to do, but do walk across the Golden Gate Bridge. On the other hand, avoid the tourist trap that is Fisherman's Wharf, unless you really love sea lions.

San Francisco has the prettiest China Town of any US city.

Walk up Corona Heights in the Castro. It's a mountain park with another lovely view (that city is all about views). As for more views go to Mission Dolores Park and sit on the top (called "the shelf"). Another breath taking view.

Have lots of margaritas and burritos.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 9, 2010)

I stayed at the Diva once, "trendy boutique" just off Union Square


----------



## A. Spies (Aug 14, 2010)

The presidio(sp?) park is worth a look. The Green tortoise is the famous hostel - seemed dead nice but very young. They do a pub crawl so it'd really easy to meet people, it's very easy to get weed off ppl passing through if you want it cos it's full of stoners. 
-Chinatown is obviously big and great for food - also good for vans with graffiti on them if you're into that. 
-The bit around columbus and broadway is good for interesting looking buildings/ bits of massivley commercialised hippy heritage 
- If you go up to the area around saint peter and paul church there's a really nice Italian bit that's great to sit in with a coffee for a bit.
- If you're going over the bridge anyway and it's a nice day then you could get a bus/walk to Sausalito the little tourist village on the other side.
-I didn't go cos I'd already seen redwoods but muir woods has giant redwoods in it and is fairly close to SF.


----------



## Cm7 (Aug 23, 2010)

Try UCLA campus, sometimes they rent out rooms during summer holiday when students gone back home.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2010)

Madusa said:


> Go to Compton! Wear blue.


 


Bakunin said:


> Alcatraz is very popular.


 


Jon-of-arc said:


> avoid the gay hells angel clubhouse in SF - it wont be for you.


 
hee hee


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know how you are getting around, but I'd recommend Muir Hills - only $1 to get in and lovely walks up the hills to the firebreak and then walk down looking over the Paciifc.

Any good vantage point to watch the sunset over the pacific (end of GG Park or the battery just to the west of the southern GG parking area).

In SOMA there's a really good Lowes cinema with an IMAX cinema.

On Fishermans Wharf theres the Automaton Museum, the USS Pampalito and one of the Liberty ships

The end of Lombard Street - 'the crookest street in the world'.

Coit Tower.  There's a lovely walk down from there to Embarcadero down wooden staircases with plenty of tropical plantation around them.

The views from San Bruno mountain, the approach road was used during the filming of hte chase scene in Bullitt.

The House of Falling Furniture on 6th and Howard.

The Cable Car Museum - free to enter, it's also the power house for the cable care system.

The Rogue Nation pub -great beers and ok food.

I could probably think of a few more given time!


----------



## D (Sep 2, 2010)

I second this.

Also: please check the archives.  This thread has been done approx 75 billion times. 

I <3 California.


----------



## Eva Luna (Sep 11, 2010)

Oooh when are you going Ken?  I'm going next Monday and we're driving from Sac to LA via Santa Monica and he says we're gonna make out under the pier!!!


----------

